# WEllsville area????



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

hey guys just wondering wat kind of action is going on down around wellsville. JUst tryin to plan my next fishing trip.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

slabkeeper6400 said:


> hey guys just wondering wat kind of action is going on down around wellsville. JUst tryin to plan my next fishing trip.


Are you talking about Wellsville KY.? On Rt.8?


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

srry i should have been more specific. no wellsville ohio


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

I catch alot of sauger and smallmouth just outside Jim Kenney Marina off the sand bar. Smallmouth off the big rock pile between Wellsville and East Liverpool on the Ohio side (be careful though, dont get 2 close shallow and fast flow will be very dangerous). Sauger and smallmouth on the southside of the Newell bridge on the Ohio side, casting up on to the sand bar in the mornings or evenings. Those are some of the places i catch fish around Wellsville.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

slabkeeper6400 said:


> srry i should have been more specific. no wellsville ohio


lol,I didn't think so, but it is on the Ohio River. It has a total of about 5 houses and not many people know it even exists. It's nowheresville man!lol!


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

if i didn't know any better i would think we are talking about the same place...lol


----------



## bacareed (Apr 16, 2009)

what are you catching the small mouth on ?


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

bacareed said:


> what are you catching the small mouth on ?


tube jigs and deep running crankbaits, something to bounce off the bottom and puts off alot of vibration for the crankbaits, motor oil, avacado or pumpkin seed for the tubes. Goodluck if u try it out. It is a blast hooking into a 5 or 6 pound smallie on the river. Sometimes you will even hook up some muskie on those. I have landed 2 over 40" on tubes, and lost alot of other ones. Have fun!!!!!


----------

